
PowerShell Core 6.0: Generally Available (GA) and Supported - okket
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/powershell/2018/01/10/powershell-core-6-0-generally-available-ga-and-supported/
======
nailer
Way, _way_ faster. Opening a new tab in ConEmu (with default terminal set to
'pwsh' instead of the old 'powershell') is almost instant and my giant profile
load time is halved (1.5s to 726ms).

Also: your $profile dir has changed, so move/copy it to the new place.

------
tonyedgecombe
_However, there are currently no plans to introduce new functionality to
Windows PowerShell._

~~~
nailer
Yes, but that's because it's Powershell Core now. Powershell Core 6 + upcoming
Windows specific plugins will replace the old Powershell 5.

